# N14 Speakers



## VaerO (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a white Nissan Pulser N14 1994 Model (Made in Japan) and I was just wondering if anyone knew what size speakers fit in the front doors?

Thanks :fluffy:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

:loser:Really?


----------



## VaerO (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes really, im a total noob lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They're probably 6-1/4" but go to Crutchfield.com and they show the speakers that'll fit your vehicle and provide the adapters & instructions. I'm not sure if they ship to Australia or not, but you could always e-mail then and ask.


----------



## VaerO (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks for the reply,

I have visted that sites many times and they don't seem to have any information regarding the N14. I even talked to the support team to see if i was doing something wrong but they said they have never been able to get the car to run tests etc..

When i do perform the search tho, Under 1994>Nissan the model "Sentra" is displayed. Which i believe is just another name for the pulsar..?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, the Sentra is sometimes referred to as a "Sunny" in other countries. In '94, the Sentra was a B13...not quite the same as a N14 Pulsar. You might try using "NX1600" or "NX2000" for the model.


----------



## VaerO (Mar 18, 2012)

Nope still no luck, the only models showing for 1994, Nissan are:
- 240SX
- 300ZX
- 300ZX 2+2
- Altima
- Hardbody
- Maxima
- Pathfinder
- Quest
- Sentra


----------

